# Teak oil



## Gary H (25 May 2004)

I've made a garden bench from some pine which I 'rescued', and to fit in with the decking it has had a couple of coats of Cuprinol.

My main query is can I apply teak oil for protection over the Cuprinol or will it make a hash of the whole thing? Also is teak oil a suitable finish for bare pine and other softwoods ( yes I know* pine *but its what I mainly use as I get it free )

Ta muchly

Gary

EDIT: The Cuprinol is 'shed and fence preserver' BTW


----------



## Gary H (26 May 2004)

Nobody have any advice? At all? Have I really stumped the whole community? :shock: 

Ah, well. Never mind  

Gary <...despondenly goes off to make a brew....>


----------



## Aragorn (26 May 2004)

Hi Gary
My hunch is that it wouldn't be a suitable finish. The cuprinol probably will have sealed the wood(???) and the teak oil won't penetrate and so won't provide much protection.
Also, probably not that suitable for pine.
Not too sure though!
How about some more Cuprinol???


----------



## Anonymous (26 May 2004)

Gary I use teak oil on exterior furniture and it is very good. I would be happy to use it on Pine ,however, I don't think you can put it on top of an existing finish as it needs to soak in.


----------



## Gary H (27 May 2004)

Thanks Tony and Aragorn. I was beginning to think no one was talking to me!!

I've tried it on bare pine and it goes on nicely. Tried it on a bit of unidentified hardwood, too and that looks nice.
As for 'more Cuprinol' I found that with two coats, once it is dry it left a kind of powdery residue on the surface. It does wipe away (with some effort) but I just wondered about the teak oil to see if it might seal it. If the Cuprinol has sealed it however, I guess this won't be a problem again.

Funny thing is though, this teak oil is in a spray can :? not a bottle! Ever seen it???

Ta muchly 

Gary


----------



## Philly (27 May 2004)

Hi Gary,
Sorry, I was bit slow responding to this one. (Don't give up on us yet  )
I have 2 benches, 2 planters and a table that I made for the corner of the garden. A couple of years ago I Cuprinol'ed em. I have given them a freshen up with teak this year and last year, it soaked in o.k. Mind you, the furniture lives outside all year and it had "Weathered" a bit, shall we say. So it was quite happy to see the teak oil.
So it should be o.k., although I'd test it first on a relatively unseen bit.
regards,
Philly


----------



## Gary H (27 May 2004)

Cheers Philly.
I'll try it this weekend (weather permitting) on a rear leg inside piece. I can't see it harming it any though. I guess the worst that can happen is that it wont soak and it'll get wiped off. 



> Sorry, I was bit slow responding to this one. (Don't give up on us yet )



Maybe it's me that is impatient, Philly!!  

Ta muchly guys for all your help

Gary


----------

